# MK3 VR6 GTI Turbo Options



## MKIII^VR6 (Nov 23, 2012)

Im wondering what type of a job it will be to turbo my 1996 VR6 and what turbo kit should i go with?


----------



## eurolife (Nov 29, 2009)

No offense, but if you're having to ask how hard it is to do you might be in over your head doing it yourself. 

But the best place to ask is probably the 12v vr6 forums in the technical section.


----------



## eurolife (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's a cheaper option though.... 

http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....art&page=shop.browse&category_id=80&Itemid=58


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

eurolife said:


> Here's a cheaper option though....
> 
> http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....art&page=shop.browse&category_id=80&Itemid=58


 :thumbup:


----------

